# Flys for South Texas



## ccfishkeeper (Jun 23, 2010)

I am a new flyfisher, perhaps 20 hours on my setup wade fishing on the flats.


What are some good color combination's that seems to be doing well?


I currently can tie Deceivers as well as clouser minnows.

I am working on a floating popper as well as a hot pink shrimp fly.


I will post pics of what I have tied later this evening.



oh P.S. I cought my first fish on my fly rod, a flounder about 6" and a perch... slow day...


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd recommend a spoon fly


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

For fly colors, I recommend an assortment from light to dark, suttle to bright. I like to try to match the hatch as it were. Also bright day and clear water use suttle colors, dark days dirty water brighter colors.
Light: pink/white, gray/white, yellow/white, chartruse/white
med: orange/white, orange/yellow, red/white, green/white, olive/gold
dark: red/orange, red/tan, black/olive, black/red
All of these colors have worked for me at one time or another.
Another fly that is easy to tie and works will over grass is the bend back in all the above colors. You don't have to buy prebent hooks, use a pair of pliers and bend a standard hook back as far as you like it. Remember that the greater the reverse bend is the harder it is to get a good hook set. You only need enough bend to get it to float point up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Verde (Dec 13, 2006)

I like Trimble's Foxy Chicken, Blind Chicken and Trilobal Crab all with some amount of Chartreuse. http://www.rainysflies.com/billytrimble.php

I also like Horbey's spoon. http://www.captaintomhorbey.com/spoonfly.html

Chartreuse is the key for me. In the words of Lefty Kreh "If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use."


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

A Gurgler or snapping shrimp is easy to Tye and can be productive, any of the above colors would work.

I like tan/pink, chartruese/white and glow for night fishing, the schoolies tear them up.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

As you are developing a popper I would tie a hammerhead. It's relatively easy to tie and fishes really well over grass. The problem is that it can be difficult to cast. Horbey's spoon is best casting spoon fly I have ever found.


----------

